# Pyramid Sinker Weight Question



## GoVols

I have some 4oz pyramid sinkers from last time I was down in Destin. Is this a good all around weight for the surf? Will it stay put in the rougher surf? What about when the surf is light? What is the best general purpose weight for the surf?


----------



## Orangebeach28

Use as little as possible. 4 is a good all purpose size. I only step up to the six if I have to.


----------



## GoVols

That leads me to my next question. How does having too much weight hamper the set up??


----------



## Kenton

In all reality the question is a complex one. Now this is only my opinion and i base it only on my experience. 

First you have rod load amounts. Meaning, some rods can only throw a certain amount of lead and still function well. Too high of a load and the rod can not "recoil" and produce a nice distance cast. Too little lead and it does not "load" enough. Need to find the sweet spot.

Second you have wave action. Wave action dictates weight in some ways. Lets say that you have surf that is too large to hold a 3oz weight down and you want to step up an ounce or two. Well your rod does not throw 4-5oz very well, but throws 3oz beautifully. This is where spider or spudnick weights come in. They have the copper legs to grab the bottom. This allows you to throw lighter weight, while getting max holding power. If your rod can throw 5-6oz than do that obviously.

Third, rod height. This i feel plays a HUGE roll in heavy surf. The longer the rod, the farther the throw, and the higher it's profile. The higher the rod the better you overcome wave action pulling on your line, which slowly moves your bait inshore. Now if you do not have a longer rod, you can always make or buy a longer rod holder. 

So i hope that all makes sence and i hope that it is helpful. If i stated anything incorectly, please correct me. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V

I try to use just as much as needed. This past week I got away with 1oz. When the surf kicks up or you get strong currents you have to step up.


----------



## GoVols

Thanks for the replies. I am now seeing the value of that 10 ft rod and 850 Penn I've got for pompano off the surf. I bought this set up for shark fishing the surf with heavier weights but it will serve me nicely with heavier weights.


----------



## Linkovich

I use spider weights for surf fishing. I use 2oz usually unless the surf gets up to waist or so high then I go up a little. This morning I used 3oz and 4oz and they held fine. I have some 6 and 8oz ones that I use for shark fishing to help hold larger baits. The 2oz spider weights hold like most 4 and 5oz pyramid weights and so on as you go up in size. 

Persnoally I think they help with the hook set when using circle hooks. The weight holds the bottom a lot better so when the fish grabs the bait it and trys to run, it pulls the hook right into th corner of its mouth and sets it. That's just my observation/opinion.


----------

